# Welcome to the New Rider and Owners board



## HHO admin (31 January 2013)

This new board has been set up for new riders and those who have ventured into the exciting and rewarding world of horse ownership for the first time. Welcome to you all. Do introduce yourself via a post below, with a brief explanation of your level of experience, and feel free to pose any questions you have to our more experienced forum members. The H&H forum is packed with knowledge that will be useful to anyone starting out with horses. 

If you are an existing forum member who is kind enough to offer advice to any newcomer, please remember that everyone had to start somewhere and the individuals posting on this board are keen to expand their knowledge. *Anyone who behaves in an inappropriate manner towards this new group of members will be blocked from accessing this board on the first offence.*


----------

